# [SOLVED] Toshiba Satellite Pro types the wrong letters



## Praetorian45 (Jun 2, 2008)

We just bought a new laptop and it has been working flawlessly for the last couple of months. All of a sudden now it has started typing the wrong letters. It is all of the keys, and they are not in any sort of pattern. The puzzling thing is that if i reboot in safe mode the keyboard works fine. I have heard some stories that it could be a "fn" key issue but have tried all the functions i can and it does not work. Please Help!!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Pro types the wrong letters*

You mean each time you type a letter, it types a different letter instead?


----------



## Praetorian45 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Pro types the wrong letters*

Yes. And I have found that the number keys still work but all the letters and punctuations are mixed up. I have tried virus scan, and reinstalling the keyboard drivers. Nothing works except to boot into safe mode. So i think it is some type of application maybe. Heck i dunno, its making me angry.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Pro types the wrong letters*

Does it happen when you use Notepad, Word or even with a browser?


----------



## Praetorian45 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Pro types the wrong letters*

Yes, all the time, and in every program i have tried. And when you boot to safe mode it works perfectly all the time.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Pro types the wrong letters*

This may sound far fetched but have you checked *Regional/Language Options* in *Control Panel*. From there click on the *Languages* tab the click on *DETAILS* button.


----------



## Praetorian45 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Pro types the wrong letters*

It says English (United States) Dvorak


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Pro types the wrong letters*

There is *Installed Services* there and an option to *ADD* a keyboard layout... try to ADD just *US* and *REMOVE* United States-Dvorak


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Pro types the wrong letters*

Read about the dvorak keyboard here. Supposed to be much faster to type on than the qwerty keyboard once you learn how to.


----------



## Praetorian45 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Pro types the wrong letters*

That fixed the problem however, i still wonder what caused it in the first place. The other day after i had fixed the problem my antivirus software "ESET Smart Security" detected a change in svchost. I looked it up and found that in the past there have been issues with malware and spyware hacking into svchost. It won't happen again now that i have installed the firewall and anivirus but it certainly makes me wonder what other windows programs could be hacked.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite Pro types the wrong letters*

Someone could have played a prank on you as this parameter can be changed easily but could come unnoticed until you use the keyboard. Changing it back would be easy if you know what was changed.

It could also be caused by a virus infection but since you have an antivirus running (which is updated, I believe), then this possibility is very slim.


----------

